# Network Error DNS server failure



## pencilcrayons

"Network Error (dns_server_failure)

Your request could not be processed because an error occurred contacting the DNS server.
The DNS server may be temporarily unavailable, or there could be a network problem.

For assistance, contact your network support team."

Every time I try to access this specific website, I get this error message. It's been like this for 3 days. Any idea how to solve it?


----------



## johnwill

The specific site in question would be useful here.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## pencilcrayons

"Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Joud>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : dell-l0al2t716l
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-D2-1D-29
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 01, 2008 11:56:44 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 03, 2008 11:56:44 A
M

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork) #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-C6-88-08-C3

C:\Documents and Settings\Joud> "

That's from the ipconfig.

The site is www.deviantart.com
ISP is SPS Net.
Modem and router is USR9110 US Robotics.
Wired connection.
Windows XP Pro.
Computer is Dell Inspiron 6000.
The browser is Firefox.

The error message I get is posted in the first post.

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill

OK, I have no issue getting to it, that answers one question.

Let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## pencilcrayons

Nope, still not working..


----------



## pencilcrayons

Ahh, I called my ISP and they told me how to fix it. They gave me a manual proxy to use, and it worked!

Thank you for your help, though!


----------



## johnwill

Manual proxy?


----------



## Twilight2103

johnwill said:


> OK, I have no issue getting to it, that answers one question.
> 
> Let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


Hi, newbie here and first post. This totally worked for me!!! Thank you so much. :wave:


----------

